# Advice on low bhp ???



## McGran (Jan 17, 2010)

Any advice please? we have seen a Holdsworth valentine advertised it is a 2400cc but 75 bhp 1994 just a bit concerned it will be a bit underpowered any advice and has anyone had one of these any experience of what problems a 1994 model may have are they really only 6ft 6" wide? thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a similar output to my non turbo 1.9 Pug Boxer. It certainly won't win any traffic light GPs and it may take its time getting to 60mph. You are also at the mercy of headwinds and hills. The best I can say is 'adequate'.

What sort of weight is the Holdsworth? My max gross weight is 3.2t.

JohnW


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Torque is far more important than BHP to a m/home.

You could easily give it 200bhp or more by fitting a 1000cc motorbike engine.

But you wouldn't get as far with that as you would with a 2400cc 75BHP diesel. All you can do is try it out and see how it feels to you.

If you can live with it - OK, if not look for something else.

<edit> Spilleng :roll:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As Stanner said above,try it. All i can say is that it is no fun to have to drive hard,cog swopping on slight gradients and extra fuel used just to maintain a "go with the flow", try it on some hilly bits,and ,if it is belly to ground,on long journeys you will know you have done them. Best of luck with your final choice.
Ted.


----------



## suntrecker2000 (May 10, 2010)

Hi McGran,

Having just (1week ago) taken over our 1st motor home with just 88bhp and a weight of 2.7tn I was also concerned.

All I can say to you is, yes you will feel the weight, and you wont win any races, but I was amased at the pulling power of my 2.4d you can slip it into 5th at 30mph and it will happy pull away up to 70mph, we find its happiest at about 55mph and will make it up most hills in 5th with the odd change to 4th if a prolonged drag.

Useing our Sat Nav and doing a known journey over 150miles we were about 30 mins slower than my V6 Audi.... now thats not bad !

Take the plunge, were glad we did.


----------

